# What to do



## premadonna

What do you boys do in the off season? I shoot trap and im pretty damn good now lol so yea lets see what you guys do


----------



## gooseman101

work on hunting spots.


----------



## gunaduck

Blow calls keep up on the honker call. Shoot trap sometimes. Im pretty good for only hunting for a season and a half.


----------



## Diver Slayer

A lot of fishing, decoy maintenance, shooting some clays, riding 4-wheelers, going to calling contests, practicing my goose routine, lifting wieghts, and football season. I'm a prettyyyy busy guy...


----------



## oldhickoryhunter5

i blow duck comp and i trainn dogs


----------



## premadonna

That sounds great i need to do some decoy maintence


----------



## callem'andkillem'

Run...alot. And shoot archery competitively.


----------



## duck off

im on the diamond. starting pitcher for my high school


----------



## YoungGun

football,lacrosse,deer camp,swimming,elk camp,stay pretty busy lots of sports work out and what not


----------



## gunaduck

duck off said:


> im on the diamond. starting pitcher for my high school



I forgot to put that. I play pitcher and first base.


----------



## king quack iv

I wrestle, go deer hunting, and practice duck calling!


----------



## cackler killer

Comp calling
Coyote hunting
Work 
and play starting pitcher, or left field baseball.


----------



## drakepersuader

sit in school and dream about hunt'n

and my summer job is keeping black birds outa the corn(target practice) and trapping gophers.


----------



## gunaduck

drakepersuader said:


> sit in school and dream about hunt'n
> 
> and my summer job is keeping black birds outa the corn(target practice) and trapping gophers.



Hick. haha jk.

Who here isnt a hick.


----------



## sfsknights

Practice calls workout and band ducks and geese


----------



## Diver Slayer

gunaduck said:


> Hick. haha jk.
> 
> Who here isnt a hick.



Haha. Ain't that the truth...


----------



## duckkiller15

well count me in for not a hick but what a bunch of ***gs (no affence) i look for girls and wish it was hunting season, swimming, fishing, riding 4wheelers,and more but thats the fun stuff.


----------



## gunaduck

duckkiller15 said:


> well count me in for not a hick but what a bunch of ***gs (no affence) i look for girls and wish it was hunting season, swimming, fishing, riding 4wheelers,and more but thats the fun stuff.



So you dress in american eagle and hollister?


----------



## Diver Slayer

gunaduck said:


> So you dress in american eagle and hollister?



Ohhh that's a big no no..lol.


----------



## cackler killer

gunaduck said:


> So you dress in american eagle and hollister?




Hey now.. I wear some AE, and hollister..
Only because my Gf shops for me.. but she does get my carharts. haha..
and I get my hunting shirts and sweatshirts. lol
i just have to dress all rich boy material for her family(not her mom and dad)
haha..

BUT.. every pair of those damn pants have a grizzly ring in the back left pocket... haha


----------



## gunaduck

Well I shouldn't say AE but not hollister aeropostal and abercrombie and ***ch. 

How old are ya Cack killer


----------



## ksumallard

Lift weights and train for football. Also go to the family farm a lot.


----------



## cut em'

gunaduck said:


> So you dress in american eagle and hollister?



1.) are you calling hicks ***gs?
2.) i am a competitive archer.
3.) work 
4.)dont chase girls chase ducks and if its not duck season then chase crows.
girls are trouble. trust me. 

**5** hicks are not ***gs. i am a hick and i do wear AE (hollister wont fit a 6'2'' 305 lb body)


----------



## duckkiller15

no guys I'm sorry if it offenden you but I'm just saying as a joke but no one said any thing about looking for the girls 

SORRY


----------



## cackler killer

gunaduck said:


> Well I shouldn't say AE but not hollister aeropostal and abercrombie and ***ch.
> 
> How old are ya Cack killer



17 almost 18. im old enough to choose for myself.
but younger kids, dont get into that crap. its bad. and pointless.
heck, im gonna drop the crap anyways. I dont want the lip cancer etc.
realtivly, you dont get a dang thing good out of it.and it DOES NOT make you cooler. so choose smartly. dont start.


----------



## Diver Slayer

cackler killer said:


> Hey now.. I wear some AE, and hollister..
> Only because my Gf shops for me.. but she does get my carharts. haha..
> and I get my hunting shirts and sweatshirts. lol
> i just have to dress all rich boy material for her family(not her mom and dad)
> haha..
> 
> BUT.. every pair of those damn pants have a grizzly ring in the back left pocket... haha



Haha. Well, if it was me, she wouldn't be sticking around long enough to even think about buying that crap!!

Can u say, Kicked to the curb?!?!


----------



## cackler killer

Diver Slayer said:


> Haha. Well, if it was me, she wouldn't be sticking around long enough to even think about buying that crap!!
> 
> Can u say, Kicked to the curb?!?!



Na..I couldnt do that..
I Love her to much. been with her for 2.5 years. theres got to be more there then just a date and what not.


----------



## Diver Slayer

cackler killer said:


> Na..I couldnt do that..
> I Love her to much. been with her for 2.5 years. theres got to be more there then just a date and what not.



I idolize you for your dedication..lol.


----------



## gunaduck

cackler killer said:


> Na..I couldnt do that..
> I Love her to much. been with her for 2.5 years. theres got to be more there then just a date and what not.



You probably told her you loved her the first day...


----------



## cackler killer

gunaduck said:


> You probably told her you loved her the first day...



Na.. not untill after the first year.
I'm not one to get caught up in that sappy, love romance crap untill I know its a for sure.

and nice Dslayer. haha


----------



## duck off

will take the guys wearin AE and hollister over whatever else any day of the week its all i wear


----------



## SoCal Diver

duck off said:


> im on the diamond. starting pitcher for my high school



Same here Starter or closer for High school.
But other wise making my bb gun into a shoot gun shooting what ever bird that flys by. Hunting fishing PAINTBALLING not crappy woods ball I mean THE REAL DEAL AIR BUNKERS but other wise girls...


----------



## Diver Slayer

duck off said:


> will take the guys wearin AE and hollister over whatever else any day of the week its all i wear



Haha. Maybe down in Oklahoma, but not up here!! Chicks don't think twice about some guy wearing AE or Hollister...


----------



## wratliffky

ae and that crap if they dont like you in camo the heck with em


----------



## Diver Slayer

wratliffky said:


> ae and that crap if they dont like you in camo the heck with em



Exactly my point!! If they don't like that, they ain't worth keepin' around...


----------



## gunaduck

Diver Slayer said:


> Exactly my point!! If they don't like that, they ain't worth keepin' around...



Man you guys are like a bunch of girls "all the guys won't like me If I wear this and that it makes me look fat."

Hahaha.


----------



## gunaduck

cackler killer said:


> but younger kids, dont get into that crap. its bad. and pointless.
> heck, im gonna drop the crap anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> I've tried it it's not good for you but hey. Im probably gonna end up startin it around high school...
Click to expand...


----------



## cut em'

you have the choice to start it or not. but as an older teen im giving you some advice that i wish i would have gotten. dont start doin it. it doesnt make you look cool and it doesnt make you look older. it makes you look like a little kid who wants to look cool and look older. dipping and smoking are horrible for you. and once you start and do it for a while its really hard to stop. please take my advice and just dont. i did it for a long time. i started trying to quit a year ago. im still having troubles


----------



## cackler killer

cut em' said:


> you have the choice to start it or not. but as an older teen im giving you some advice that i wish i would have gotten. dont start doin it. it doesnt make you look cool and it doesnt make you look older. it makes you look like a little kid who wants to look cool and look older. dipping and smoking are horrible for you. and once you start and do it for a while its really hard to stop. please take my advice and just dont. i did it for a long time. i started trying to quit a year ago. im still having troubles



Exactly!
Dont start dude..
It is the WORST habbit in the world and its nasty as can be. I'm working on quieting, and it is in no doubt the hardest thing in the world to do. My pshocial teacher who I hunt with and is part of the fourms "NBhunter" quiet almost 10 years ago, and he still has draw backs.
so boy, what ever you do in your life, dont start it. and just keep on huntin...


----------



## weekend warrior

cack killer and cut em are right. i have chewed for about a year now and it really is a bad thing. i quit about a month or two ago and no matter what i always say im done but i get pizzed off about somethin and bum a dip from someone. its hard to just drop but not if you dont start. if there is one thing i wish i never started its chewing. the only good stuff is too expensive here and it deffinatly aint good for ya. just gets you in trouble. girls may say its hot when a man chews but they wont think that the first time you kiss them with a fatty dip in and they get sick. hahaha wont forget that one. but really dont start chewing or smoking. deffinatly bad for you and you wanna have money for other stuff


----------



## gunaduck

Weekend Warrior thanks for the info. I dis some research on it and it really does make you look like S**t after a while.


----------



## donk

duck off said:


> im on the diamond. starting pitcher for my high school


keep up the hunting but my importain finsh school and may you baseball carry on.


----------



## donk

YoungGun said:


> football,lacrosse,deer camp,swimming,elk camp,stay pretty busy lots of sports work out and what not


sounds like your keeping busy good luck with it all.


----------



## duck off

donk said:


> keep up the hunting but my importain finsh school and may you baseball carry on.



lol baseball season is what keeps me going through school im awake so i can be eligible for baseball season haha htats how im gettin to college also


----------



## SoCal Diver

duck off said:


> lol baseball season is what keeps me going through school im awake so i can be eligible for baseball season haha htats how im gettin to college also



Man I love my sport baseball. Its what keeps me active. That and Paintball. Do any off you guys play pro paintball? NOT WOODLANDS STYLE. I MEAN LIKE AIRBUNKERS!!!!!!


----------



## donk

donk said:


> keep up the hunting but my importain finsh school and may you baseball carry on.


what i ment to say was keep hunting and more important finish school. ( thanks greg )


----------



## Kwack wacker2

premadonna said:


> What do you boys do in the off season? I shoot trap and im pretty damn good now lol so yea lets see what you guys do




Me and my buds of West Valley High school are havin a big clay shoot this weekend. (500 clays) I'd invite yah if you were'nt in Moses Lake 

And in a few weeks I'll be fishing for Steelhead/Salmon/ and Smallmouth
(fishing is by far my favorite thing to do in the off season and steelhead on the White Salmon River next to hunting is a tough decison

And then there's shootin the Matthews every night to make that 60yrd shot on a big desert mullie on Aug 30th


----------



## canvasbackcrusher

i have a summer seasonal job  im glad because when im not working im fishing and then im savin up for duck/goose season next year....works out pretty good for me


----------



## premadonna

cut em' said:


> 1.) are you calling hicks ***gs?
> 2.) i am a competitive archer.
> 3.) work
> 4.)dont chase girls chase ducks and if its not duck season then chase crows.
> girls are trouble. trust me.
> 
> **5** hicks are not ***gs. i am a hick and i do wear AE (hollister wont fit a 6'2'' 305 lb body)




If you wear AE your not a hick and a ***g for sure


----------



## premadonna

Kwack wacker2 said:


> Me and my buds of West Valley High school are havin a big clay shoot this weekend. (500 clays) I'd invite yah if you were'nt in Moses Lake
> 
> And in a few weeks I'll be fishing for Steelhead/Salmon/ and Smallmouth
> (fishing is by far my favorite thing to do in the off season and steelhead on the White Salmon River next to hunting is a tough decison
> 
> And then there's shootin the Matthews every night to make that 60yrd shot on a big desert mullie on Aug 30th



500 clays thats childrens play lol thats for the invite. I know your ego couldnt handle getting whopped lol


----------



## weekend warrior

wow leave it to kody (premadonna) to stir the pot alot. you aint gonna beat everyone at every shoot though kody. you are good but deffinatly not the best. i aint all that great and i remember a time or two i shot just as well or better than you. but i do agree they are scared of us moses guys. hey kwack wacker, you shoot for your ffa trap team?


----------



## premadonna

Drew you have never seen me at an ata event so untill you do shut you mouth and the only time you may have beat me is oh wait i dont recall that at all


----------



## weekend warrior

i seen you at plenty of shoot and not one did you win it. but i aint gonna argue with you over the damm internet. its like the special olympics, even if you win your still retarded


----------



## premadonna

weekend warrior said:


> i seen you at plenty of shoot and not one did you win it. but i aint gonna argue with you over the damm internet. its like the special olympics, even if you win your still retarded



I won maldin pine city and for your information i have a trhopy from the grand american saying im the handicap champion


----------



## cackler killer

You two are going to be the main event boxing in the special olympics 
I cant wait to watch....


----------



## weekend warrior

cackler killer said:


> You two are going to be the main event boxing in the special olympics
> I cant wait to watch....



 thats funny stuff right there. not bein a smart @$$ either that made me spit my soda everywhere


----------



## weekend warrior

premadonna said:


> I won maldin pine city and for your information i have a trhopy from the grand american saying im the handicap champion



like i said i aint ever seen you win one. i was not at those shoots. god damm think befor you speak. and i dont give a rats @$$ about some stupid trophy. i dont shoot competitivly too often so i dont care


----------



## cackler killer

weekend warrior said:


> thats funny stuff right there. not bein a smart @$$ either that made me spit my soda everywhere





Very nice.. haha
Good luck cleaning the damn keyboard after that one 
lol


----------



## chris meschke

i dont think im considered youth anymore but i thought i would give my two cents on the whole chew deal which doesnt seem to be a part of this thread anymore.. seriously dont start and if you did stop now.. i started at 15, turning 20 in a few months here. i wish i could have all that money back.. was up to a tin a day this last summer till this december. i basically all but quit now. its so freakin hard.. the chew craving comes and goes on a daily basis.. i can only make a week or two before something stresses me out and then magically there is a dip in my lip again.. its so nice to be able to blow my calls with out them getting all gunked up. no more searching for a bottle before i start my truck. that stuff ingrains on you. nothing is the same without a dip now and i will prolly feel this way the rest of my life... $4 x 30 days is $120 wasted every month. i'd have spare cash to buy a boat if i didnt chew so damn much this fall, now thanks to college and my rent for the summer i cant even think of buying the boat i wanted to run the river up here... forgot to mention the dentist riding my *** to go get a skin graft so my front teeth arent so exposed from chewing. so everytime you put one in your lip think about what you could be buying with that money your spending to get your fix. im sure there is a few of you that drink and do other things and i will tell thats not worth it either. it all comes back to haunt you. whether its the friends you lose or when the law comes calling your name. it catches up with everyone. sorry bout the rant, but i figure it might help someone to not go down the same road as i did in my younger years..


----------



## premadonna

Nice life story that moved me


----------



## weekend warrior

chris meschke said:


> i dont think im considered youth anymore but i thought i would give my two cents on the whole chew deal which doesnt seem to be a part of this thread anymore.. seriously dont start and if you did stop now.. i started at 15, turning 20 in a few months here. i wish i could have all that money back.. was up to a tin a day this last summer till this december. i basically all but quit now. its so freakin hard.. the chew craving comes and goes on a daily basis.. i can only make a week or two before something stresses me out and then magically there is a dip in my lip again.. its so nice to be able to blow my calls with out them getting all gunked up. no more searching for a bottle before i start my truck. that stuff ingrains on you. nothing is the same without a dip now and i will prolly feel this way the rest of my life... $4 x 30 days is $120 wasted every month. i'd have spare cash to buy a boat if i didnt chew so damn much this fall, now thanks to college and my rent for the summer i cant even think of buying the boat i wanted to run the river up here... forgot to mention the dentist riding my *** to go get a skin graft so my front teeth arent so exposed from chewing. so everytime you put one in your lip think about what you could be buying with that money your spending to get your fix. im sure there is a few of you that drink and do other things and i will tell thats not worth it either. it all comes back to haunt you. whether its the friends you lose or when the law comes calling your name. it catches up with everyone. sorry bout the rant, but i figure it might help someone to not go down the same road as i did in my younger years..



exactly. think of what he said and it does kinda help you. the money issue is a good enough reason to quit on its own. but drinkin i dunno. lol its illegal and all but only if you get caught but the whole thing is a bad idea. got hooked on drinkin at 12 and hooked on chew at 15 and im now 17 and i have wasted plenty of money on it and still wish i never started. everyone i hang out with both chews and drinks and some smoke. all of them will tell you its expensive. im not one to say dont drink if your underage but if any of you do drink make damn sure you got a dd or your buddy does cause thats a easy way to lose your life or take someone elses. seen it happen and its not cool.


----------



## cackler killer

weekend warrior said:


> exactly. think of what he said and it does kinda help you. the money issue is a good enough reason to quit on its own. but drinkin i dunno. lol its illegal and all but only if you get caught but the whole thing is a bad idea. got hooked on drinkin at 12 and hooked on chew at 15 and im now 17 and i have wasted plenty of money on it and still wish i never started. everyone i hang out with both chews and drinks and some smoke. all of them will tell you its expensive. im not one to say dont drink if your underage but if any of you do drink make damn sure you got a dd or your buddy does cause thats a easy way to lose your life or take someone elses. seen it happen and its not cool.




I feel ya there dude.just lost a good time buddy to a car accident. They were out hittin up some parties. and Drove right into another car. sent him flying threw the windsheild.(also wasnt wearing a seatbelt) Driver was drunker thena skunk. I think he blew like a .11 or something like that.
so exactlly what you said weekend warrior. Make sure you have a damn Desinated driver. Thanks tothat accident. I have made an alliance with myself. No More Drinking. except on special occasions.


----------



## premadonna

Bad part is every friday night seems like a special occasian for me


----------



## weekend warrior

cackler killer said:


> I feel ya there dude.just lost a good time buddy to a car accident. They were out hittin up some parties. and Drove right into another car. sent him flying threw the windsheild.(also wasnt wearing a seatbelt) Driver was drunker thena skunk. I think he blew like a .11 or something like that.
> so exactlly what you said weekend warrior. Make sure you have a damn Desinated driver. Thanks tothat accident. I have made an alliance with myself. No More Drinking. except on special occasions.



sorry to hear that man. if i lost a good friend to somethin like that i would never drink either but the people i seen die in drinkin accidents i didnt know but my friends did. that just kinda scared me out of even thinkin bout drivin after drinkin. but i really dont wanna see a buddy of mine have that happen. its bad enought someone i dont know had it happen


----------



## cackler killer

Indeed bro. it hurts, theres no doubt about that. But I hangout with his parents alot. his father and I go coyote hunting sometimes.
there holding up. but if yall do drink, make sure you have it all taken care of, ride wise. It hurts loseing good friends. and worse family members.


----------

